# What Type of Walnut is this



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

We have found out there is at LEAST 5 of these trees in our "woods" behind our home, along with acorns ( hence tons of deer/turkeys) I belive it is a walnut.. I have all kinds "DRYING" to get the hull off, just curious if it is an english walnut or another kind.
These trees, you can NOT see the 1st branch, they are about 70-80 ft up! only reason i got some of the leaves is "IKE" came and knocked down some leaves w/ nuts still on them, thats how i got a leave sample.



















ANd this isnt a plant, but look what else we found " BURRIED" in the dirt out back (i since have looked up the patent # and its from 1958)


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

It looks like a Pecan. If you BBQ, seasoned pecan is great for a mild sweet flavor.


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

What you have there is hickory nuts. We have them everywhere around here. The nuts are great, but the shell is as hard as a rock.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

looks like either shagbark, shellbark or mockernut hickory.

what does the bark look like? really, really shaggy loose "plates" or just long, loose "plates" of bark hanging from the tree?


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Honestly, we dont know which trees are dropping them ( they are in the middle of our woods and 70-80 ft tall) and, these are NOT hard to crack at all (once dried). I did a bunch of research and it seems like they are one of the 15 varieties of english walnuts.. but Hickory nuts could be a possiblity... i dont care they taste good!


OK just googled hickory nut/tree and NO our barks back there NONE of them look like hickory bark. The trees back there are probably English walnuts the trees look like this http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamidwyer/701822333/* we also have them nasty black walnuts (nasty to crack)
TY everyone for spurring me on with ideas to check out!


----------



## HMAN (Sep 15, 2008)

Hickory Nut


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup, hickory nuts, pain to clean but very good.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hickory, either shagbark or shellbark. Not mockernut (bitternut). Those have very thin hulls and shells.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the nuts shown do resemble english walnuts, but the shell looks really thick. maybe that is because they were split where the two halves of the shell join and the shell really isn't that thick. i am starting to think they may be english walnuts.


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I stand corrected. I have several of these trees on our place in Arkansas. My local tree expert told me they were pecans. Well, so much for experts.:viking:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep,hickorys. Now if you like squirrels to eat,set close enough to see up those trees and shoot a few for supper. gooood eating, Eddie


Can you crack them in your hands by pressing one aganist the other? If so they may be english walnuts, but they look like Hickorys to me. English walnuts are rough on the outside and hickorys are fairly smooth.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hickory nuts. I have lots too.Some just like yours and quite a few other varieties.(Pecans are a "hickory") I can't get any without worms in them.
We have quite a few of the other thing too. I take mine to the local antique market and sell them. Find lots of syrup bottles,vinegar bottles and clorox bottles along with various medicine bottles and jars some even still have "moonshine " in them.


----------



## stockdogtta (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like what we call pig nuts here-a small hickory nut. About half or third of the size of a regular hickory nut...shag bark hickory. What is the size with the shell on?
Squirrels dont like the pig nuts as well as the shag hickory. Nevr ate a pig nut but the shag nut are very good eating.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Hickory nut... not enough leaves for walnut. Also, the green walnut husk is one piece... the hickory is in sections.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

Definitely Hickory nuts. They made the most delicious cookies.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Yep, ive been cracking, cleaning, hulling, and drying! Next step is to deshell and freeze


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

Hickory nuts !!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup, like everyone else said, those are hickory nuts! We have two different kinds in our woods. They are good!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Hickory nuts.


----------



## arkansastwist (Nov 18, 2008)

mmmm Hickory nuts!!! i have tons of these, peel the green off of them set them inside the house and let them dry out some. You can even roast some in shells in the oven or over a stove, they make great pies, cookies, and you can mix them into pumpkin bread as well. Just make sure you get all of the shell out of them, they are devilishly hard to shell (makes you wonder if they are even worth the effort sometimes). My daughter LOVES to crack hickory nuts with her dad when he comes in from work.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Those are definitely hickory nuts. We have them everywhere!

Sorry, boss cooker, but I strongly disagree with your "tree expert". I was raised in pecan orchards and that's no pecan like I've ever seen.


----------

